
Crypto Exchange Can't Unlock Their Vault, $190m at Risk - hackr_nj
https://interestingengineering.com/crypto-exchange-cant-unlock-their-vault-190m-at-risk
======
djbelieny
Unbelievable. I cannot get over the absurd failure in having one person, only
one person, keep the keys to the whole kingdom... I am sorry for everyone with
BTC in this exchange. This sucks royally!

